# High School EMT in Connecticut



## EMT11KDL (May 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIkEf2Wu9B4

check this out, does anyone actually know if these High School Students are actually EMT-B certified? This is kinda scary that there under the age of 18!


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 12, 2009)

Yes, they are EMTs.  But I'm no more scared by a 16 or 17 year old EMT than I am by an 18 or 19 year old EMT.  Age notwithstanding, it's still just an EMT, which is not a good thing on a heart attack run.  I'd rather have a 16 year old paramedic than a 40 year old EMT.


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 12, 2009)

my biggest thing is that there still in high school.  It just doesn't seem that it would be a great combination that there leaving school to respond to a call.  The additional distractions that would be put on them.  Also the emotions of the outcomes of calls they have to respond too.  I know PEDS can sometimes get to me, depending on what the call is.  

how many other states out there is the minimum age 16?  I know the Northwest is 18, and some agencies you have to be 21.


----------



## medicdan (May 12, 2009)

The whole idea of teenage responders is a northeast thing-- especially in New Jersey and Connecticut. New Jersey has seperate town(ship) "Rescue" or "First Aid" Squads, which are BLS, and regional ALS resources. Their EMS is regulated by the First Grade Council. ahem, excuse me, the First AID council. "Explorers" or High School members always respond with a duty crew, and at first, only as observers.

In CT, its possible that the high schoolers are the only responders. I guess what I dont understand is how they went from being an explorers post to the primary coverage for their city...?

I have worked in Israel, where at least one 8-hour shift a day all over the country is covered entirely by high school responders. An EMT/Driver and 2 HS FRs staff each BLS ambulance. The ambulances carry no drugs, but otherwise are no different then our ambulances. The EMT assesses the patient on scene, provides whatever treatment is necessary, and transports. En Route to the hospital, the FRs monitor condition, and contine therapies, and alert the driver if there are any problems. The system actually works quite well...

While I cant say anything about being on call while in a class (Because I do it on a regular basis, as a part of my College EMS system), it seems irresponsible for High School students to do it, with the high probability of calls during the day (I have never been called out of class, in 9 months of weekly shifts).


----------



## silver (May 12, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> While I cant say anything about being on call while in a class (Because I do it on a regular basis, as a part of my College EMS system), it seems irresponsible for High School students to do it, with the high probability of calls during the day (I have never been called out of class, in 9 months of weekly shifts).



During the day I believe they are second due at calls. Adults volunteer to cover first due while at school, thus reducing the number of calls they respond to from HS.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 12, 2009)

Good points, Dan.  It is definitely a Northeast thing.  The volunteer system is well entrenched as a good ol' boy social club up there, and not a profession.  So it is not a significant leap to decide that even kids can do it.  And they'd rather do that than to see it become an actual profession and people have to give up their hobby for progress.

Again, I don't have a problem with their age so much as other things.  I primarily don't like that the community is using these kids to provide a sub-standard service when it is a wealthy community that can darn well afford full-time professional paramedic coverage.  It's not good for the kids.  It's not good for the patients.  It's not good for the job market.  It's not good for the image of the profession.  The only thing this is good for is the city budget.


----------



## EMTCLM (May 12, 2009)

thats a town right near mine, and i do think its a little strange how they run some aspects of it, but i dont think 16 is too young if the poeple doing it are appropriate for the job. I'm taking the course over the summer, and i'm 15( turning 16 during the course), but I'm a very responsible person and my mother is a nurse and I want to be a doctor, so  I think as long as the people doing it aren't goofing off and really _acting_ like teenagers persay, then its fine, because we can learn the same things an older person can learn. plus, our study skills are more up to date


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> It's not good for the kids.  It's not good for the patients.



How so?

Teaches responsibility.

After school activities help keep kids out of trouble.

Teaches work ethic.

Gives the kids insight on if they want to continue to paramedic or some other health profession,

Parents aren't worried that their kids are off doing illegal things as much as kids who DON'T volunteer.


----------



## AaronMRT (May 12, 2009)

If their competent EMTs then I don't see any issue. With school violence the way it is, I think it's an even better idea. As long as the scene is safe they are already there if needed.


----------



## nomofica (May 12, 2009)

It's not the age, it's the maturity; if they're not willing to touch a comfortably touch, say, a penis because they think it's "icky", I wouldn't want them to be near me as an EMT.


----------



## Meursault (May 12, 2009)

Linuss said:


> How so?
> 
> Teaches responsibility.
> 
> ...



They're not collecting canned goods or pushing wheelchairs at a hospital. They're providing emergency care, which is a somewhat risky undertaking even for adults who do this full-time, even more so because they appear to be driving. I'm not terribly concerned about the effects on the students (I subscribe to George Carlin's philosophy on the well-being of children, which I can't reproduce here), but they are quite possibly putting patients at risk. EMS is not an extracurricular activity. (says the college volly EMT.)


----------



## mycrofft (May 12, 2009)

*Follow the military*

They regularly arm eighteen year olds but not until they have passed various screenings, then not until after after the service has tried to reconstruct their senses of ego and responsibility, then secondary training, then under the watchful eye of someone who succeeded.

And as for members providing emergency care other than as organic members of a combat team, by the time they are done with training and OJT, they are not eighteen anymore.

What ever hapened to young people getting their advance lifesaver certificates, maybe joining a local vollie fire dept, or working in a care environment to at least soak up some of the culture and mindset before they go be "Johnny and Roy"? 

How about hearing some firsthand accounts??


----------



## VentMedic (May 12, 2009)

OHSA has spelled out what teenagers aged 17 and under can or can not do. NJ has also included this in their EMT statutes. 

They can not operate heavy equipment such as some ambulances and fire trucks. States that have separate driving licenses may also have age restrictions especially when it is considered "hauling for hire". Nor can they be present when heavy extrication equipment is being used. Even a come-along is considered heavy extrication. They can not be near anything that is considered to be hazardous materials or substances. As worded in some child labor laws: Placement at the scene of a fire, explosion, or other emergency situation.

OSHA made their child safety laws even tighter in 2007 since there were several occupational deaths involving minors reported.

Here is one quote of the statistics:
http://www.pafirefighter.net/news/newsarticle.asp?section=fullnews&id=787&cat=15"


> Young Workers at Higher Risk of Injury
> Between 1992 and 2000, a total of 603 workers under the age of 18 suffered fatal occupational injuries--an average of 67 per year, the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics reports. NIOSH has studied the issue of young workers' safety for many years and notes there are several reasons why young workers are at an increased risk for a workplace accident or death.
> 
> Among them are:
> ...


 
The actual OSHA website is listed at the bottom of the page on that link.


----------



## Wee-EMT (May 12, 2009)

This kind of scares me......


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> They're not collecting canned goods or pushing wheelchairs at a hospital. They're providing emergency care, which is a somewhat risky undertaking even for adults who do this full-time, even more so because they appear to be driving. I'm not terribly concerned about the effects on the students (I subscribe to George Carlin's philosophy on the well-being of children, which I can't reproduce here), but they are quite possibly putting patients at risk. EMS is not an extracurricular activity. (says the college volly EMT.)


They took a certification class.

They took a licensee test.

They passed the test. 

The get licensed by the state.



They obviously met the minimum requirements to be competent, just like everyone on this forum has.


Only difference between them and you is they were born a couple of years later.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2009)

I'll be honest, I wish my area had a program like that when I was in highschool. I think it's a good idea. If they have been doing it for this long, it's obvious it isn't going away soon. As long as they are competant EMTs, I have no problems.


----------



## Meursault (May 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> They obviously met the minimum requirements to be competent, just like everyone on this forum has.


There's been a lot of debate here as to whether the minimum requirements ensure competence.



Linuss said:


> Only difference between them and you is they were born a couple of years later.


I'd argue that it's a fairly important 4 years.

As mycrofft points out, the military requires 18 y/o's, and puts them through quite a bit of artificial aging before giving them responsibility. 

For more EMS-relevant examples, think about the high school students who occasionally pop up to post on here (try searching for the tag "high_school_career_day"). They tend to be a bit misguided about EMS. For that matter, the EMT-B students I've TA'd are generally a bit misguided about EMS. 



nomofica said:


> if they're not willing to touch a comfortably touch, say, a penis because they think it's "icky", I wouldn't want them to be near me as an EMT.


Although I get your point, I doubt that _particular_ example would be an issue for high school students.

But yes, first-hand accounts would be really interesting.


----------



## subliminal1284 (May 13, 2009)

I dont think anyone under 18 should be a full EMT. Whats going to happen when these kids see something very traumatic that scars them for life?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> There's been a lot of debate here as to whether the minimum requirements ensure competence.


 Than that is more an issue for the NREMT to address. 




> As mycrofft points out, the military requires 18 y/o's,


  Actually, it's 17, and as such puts them up after only 1 year of being able to drive a car.

Ever been to boot camp?  Trust me, boot camp doesn't make adults out of people. It just keeps them on a tight leash for 6-13 weeks where they get to learn to shoot rifles and throw grenades and march in order.

Why do you think there are the stories of rape near American bases over sees?  Or fragging?  Or drunk <21 y/os?




Some pretty crappy and immature people finish bootcamp because there's nothing to it.  As long as you don't get injured and don't kill your CO, you'll get through.  Nothing to do with maturity.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> I dont think anyone under 18 should be a full EMT. Whats going to happen when these kids see something very traumatic that scars them for life?



What happens if an 18 yearold sees it?  

19?

20?

21?

22?

23?

Where's the line?  What makes someone instantly mature at 18?  Ever been to a college?




You can be scarred for life at ANY age.


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> How so?
> 
> Teaches responsibility.
> 
> ...



Why does everyone think that EMS is made up of such great, law abiding, responsible people??

How does it teach work ethic? It sounds like an excuse to get outta class and carry a hero title.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> How does it teach work ethic?


If you don't try, someone will die.


----------



## johnnyreb132 (May 13, 2009)

I'm all for a 16 or 17 year old becoming EMTs, mainly because that's what I'm doing ^_^, but that does have to hamper their academics and quality of care when they take calls during school hours.  I mean their response times have got to be pretty horrible I would think.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 13, 2009)

johnnyreb132 said:


> I mean their response times have got to be pretty horrible I would think.


And when they finally arrive, they're still just EMTs.  When it comes right down to it, the heart attack patient would be better off driving themselves to the hospital.

And McDonalds would do a better job of teaching a work ethic than this thing.  In order to learn a work ethic, you first have to be working.  This isn't work for these kids.  It's play.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2009)

http://www.post53.org/ - Their website.

Enjoy.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 14, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Only difference between them and you is they were born a couple of years later.


In my case they were born around 25 yrs later.  Now I feel old


----------



## Vizior (May 14, 2009)

The age is important because of the other things going on in life that are foundations of the rest of their lives.  A 16 or 17 year old, still in High School should have a lot of things on their mind: doing well in school, applying to college or deciding on a future, enjoying themselves, etc.  The reason that we make the cut off at 18 is because that's what the government says is the point where someone can make a decision was to their own life, whether they want to work in EMS, McDonald's, or go on to study medicine at John Hopkins.  

I'm 20 years old, and when I work as a medic some people still get nervous at how young I am, and I have an associates and am close to a Bachelors.  How do you feel about having someone work on you that can't possibly have a High School diploma?  

As for all the comment's about how it helps a person mature, I've seen a number of 16 and 17 year olds that choose to neglect school for the Ambulance or Fire Dept.  To the extent of skipping class to go hang out at the Ambulance Bay.  In a lot of cases this field attracts people for a little while, where they will devote a ton of time to becoming an EMT and making it to every last volunteer call, and then burn out.  To have that happen to someone that is a senior in High School...


----------



## MMiz (May 16, 2009)

Posts removed and thread locked.


----------

